# Post your suggestions here.



## Chris (Apr 21, 2004)

Forum ideas, suggestions, etc, let me know and I'll do what I can.


----------



## Josh (Apr 23, 2004)

I have a suggestion! There shoulud be a thread where people can post their suggestions.


----------



## Decapitated (Apr 27, 2004)

Maybe a "riff of the week" or an "artist of the month" or a "beer of the month" I dunno, I will stop now.....


----------



## Josh (May 26, 2004)

Decapitated said:


> Maybe a "riff of the week" or an "artist of the month" or a "beer of the month" I dunno, I will stop now.....


I think this is a great idea! We can either make an off-forum page for it, or just have a sticky in the news forum or something so it's up on the front page.

Chris, let's discuss this...


----------



## Digital Black (May 31, 2004)

This forum really needs more active members. We need to advertise that this forum exists. I moderate over at House of Shred .com , so I can put the link in my sig there. Few other forums as well. 


I do know there is a "shred webring". Perhaps the owners of this forum could join into something like that.

Also, Jemsite.com has a link s section and those guys love the Ibanez 7's. Ask to get on there links page.


----------



## Josh (Jun 3, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> This forum really needs more active members. We need to advertise that this forum exists. I moderate over at House of Shred .com , so I can put the link in my sig there. Few other forums as well.
> 
> 
> I do know there is a "shred webring". Perhaps the owners of this forum could join into something like that.
> ...


Yep, it sure does. I've got it in my sig at a few music forums...but I don't seem to get to those forums too much lately so I'm not a very good advertisement.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2004)

I plugged it on jemsite.com and johnpetrucci.com awhile back, didn't seem like there was a ton of interest in either spot. :\


----------

